

New to Machine Learning? Avoid these three mistakes - jfaghm
https://medium.com/teaching-learning/73258b3848a4

======
sfrechtling
I would also add: Machine Learning is a nice new hammer. Not everything is a
nail.

~~~
jfaghm
Great point sfrechtling! Sadly I was at an interdisciplinary conference just a
few weeks ago and this person openly said "Well I have this method I am
looking where I can apply it" after one a domain expert told them that what
they were doing wasn't very useful. iSad

